# Vacation Cage for Ratties Needed



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey everyone it's been a while, and I've been super busy! :roll: 

Anyhoo in about four weeks I'm going to Orlando FL for a week long vacation. I'm flying, so it means no pet ratties. I can't imagine my 8 ratties on a plane 8O . Anyhoo I've got a ratsitter but she is 2 hours away and does not have much space. My ratties are living in the FN but it is far too big to travel with or even keep in her home, so I need some suggestions. 

I need a cage that will be smaller than the FN but bigger than that horrible rat mansion by coast. I need it in less than four weeks, and I'd like to pay no more than 100$

If you have a suggestion for a new cage please share, or if you are trying to get rid of an old cage, and you are a few hours in any direction from Rochester I'd consider buying your used cage. 

Quick responses are a plus.....I really don't want to go to Petco. They won't even match THEIR internet prices because "we can't access the internet, so we have no proof." Insane! :evil:


----------



## mel2mdl (May 30, 2008)

I don't know if this would work, but what about an all mesh cage? Would 
rats chew out of it too fast?

You can get a 260 gallon reptarium on E-bay for around $100 and they are HUGE. I have my iguana in one. 

What about a large (2 X 2 X 3) bird cage? Those run pretty cheap on craigslist. 

Pretty small, but maybe? http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/pet/703074530.html

or

http://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/pet/702696165.html

or maybe

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/pet/698275499.html

HTH!


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks. It's really not a good idea for rats to be in a tank (even for a week) but I contacted the one poster you found. I'd have to look at it in person but I think it might work, for a slightly lower price.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

We have FNs for the ratties and my ferrets, but we use SP cages for travel. Some of the SP cages can be found cheap on ferret.com


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I just suggested this to an adopter today...

Have you ever thought of a Martin's Playpen instead? You could set it up when you are there, fold it up and put it away when you are not 

http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/ (there are 2 sizes) 

I had the large but downsized it to a small for size-convenience. Here is the large all setup playpen style. Another member actually made it into a cage for some of her rats on RS.

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/rattiluv/Playpen - thank you/PlaypenBabyCageadded.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/rattiluv/Playpen - thank you/FavouritecornerofthePen-2.jpg


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

lilspaz this is a very affordable idea but two things. 

1. will it arrive in time? I'm taking the ratties to their temp home the 26th. 
2. my ratsitter has a cat! I'd be a bit worried about the open bottom. She also has carpet, so what would your suggestions for that be?

One more thing...the bar spacing is small enough to avoid HC right?


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

Well I ended up purchasing a used cage from craigslist. 










It's this cage, and it's in pretty good condition. The seller only had the green tube, not the ramp or the slide but all three shelves were there. I paid $38.50 for it, and it's currently selling for $80.00 on ferret.com but since it wouldn't ship on time that wouldn't have been an option anyway, so I saved quite a bit. 

This cage will be easier to transport than the FN, and it's not overwhelmingly big but it's not freakishly small either, so I think my ratties will survive for a week! 

The only downside I can see to this is the temptation to get more rats! I think two more ratties would be pretty happy in that cage lol! :lol:


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

That is the cage I have at the cottage and have another one at home. I have my home made cage, and 2 of these cages. It folds down easy, but I do have one complaint about it. I have to zip tie the corners because my rats can actually get out in some spots, still not that big of a deal. I got one for $25 and another one for free, I've replaced a few of the shelves and have extra now (spares because it was cheaper to purchase 10 shelves from the company than to purchase 4 new ones). It makes a nice travel cage, and an everyday cage too if your rats are potty trained or if you don't mind the pee traps.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

can your rats fit through the bars that are not by the corners? I'm wondering if I even need to cover this with hardware cloth. The bars are a bit smaller than the FN bars (i measured) but I do have two smaller females!


----------

